# Cashback from supermarkets



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Anyone tried asking for cashback when using debit/credit cards abroad? It may be a way of avoiding the ATM charges when you need cash. Just not sure if it's something the foreign supermarkets offer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This question was asked a long time ago - too long for my failing memory to be accurate I'm afraid.

I'm fairly sure the answer was "No they don't" but I'm not certain.

Try a search - you might find it. :wink:

Dave

Edit. That's a miracle - I found one thread right away, with the final post from a French resident.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-903862.html#903862


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

There are no "ATM charges" for using a Caxton Pre-Loaded Card or Halifax Clarity Credit Card unless the ATM itself charges a fee - but the majority don't unless in remote areas (similar to the UK).


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I seem to remember reading somewhere that French financial regs forbid this facility. Having spent many hours queueing in supermarkets in France I cant recall ever seeing anybody being given cash out of the till - apart from their change of course!!! On a slightly different subject, I often wondered why, when a French person pays with a cheque, they dont hand over a bank-card as well, as we would have done before cheques started to be phased out. Apparently it was because a cheque was always taken on trust in France, mainly due to the fact that you had to have sufficient funds in your account and that even minor infringements could bring sever penalties. Makes you think.......

Caulkhead


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Here in our area of Portugal,if you issue a check,you had better have the money to cover it,otherwise its JAIL! DO NOT PASS GO. It is a very rural area,and when i am clearing up and locking things away,son in law says," You are not at home now,you are in Portugal",to many stories to tell,about equipment/machines etc, quick one ,builder left plant in the yard just before last Christmas,Christmas eve morning,rang him to ask if he had forgot,"No,fetch after Christmas",so i said i would lock the yard/orchard," Why? was the reply....makes you think.
Ted.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Dont know if it still stands but it was illegal to issue a cheque that bounced in France too also I`ve paid for loads of things in Spain by spanish cheque without a bank card so it may be the same there.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Spoke to our son who lives in Germany last night and he assures me that REWE gives cash back so will try when we are there in a few weeks. This new NW credit card gives three months free interest and will extend the period further depending on how much foreign spending you do.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

In Norway every grocery store and many others will give cash back if they have enough in their tills. If they will honour foreign cards in the same way I do not know but as a Norwegian I have gotten cashback in Sweden.


----------

